# REO Red begins service



## Silver (20/4/15)

Hi guys 

Just so excited that I had to post and share this with you. 

Today, I managed to get my new REO Red in service.

It's been a while since I got her but I just didn't have the time to set her up properly. 

There was a bit of a hitch. Last night I managed to break the firing button safety pin because the aluminium button cover was too tight and so when I tried to press it on, the little safety pin got mauled. Thanks to @Oupa and @Alex for the help and support and I managed to replace the fire button with a spare. Phew, I had visions of major surgery and my heart was heavy last night

Thankfully all is well and she is such a beaut. And firing so well I am convinced she has a turbo in there somewhere!!

Here she is :




This REO was destined for Nuppin v2. It has a 28g dual 0.5 ohm coil, rayon wicks and none other than my own Lime Ice. It's a first for me as a lung hit with this juice. Let's just say I am smiling hugely. 

Here is the first coil and first firing 







This REO just fires with so much intensity. Maybe because it's new. But whoa mama. A few toots and I can feel the Nic! Lovely!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 9


----------



## Riaz (20/4/15)

Very nice @Silver

She looks beautiful!

Thanks for sharing your first experience of her with us (ok that just sounds nasty, but you know what I mean)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kaizer (20/4/15)

Absolutely Beautiful

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/4/15)

Awesome on all accounts Hi Ho @Silver! You are now a MacGyver REO expert as well! So happy you managed to fix her! Poultry Farm!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/4/15)

Riaz said:


> Very nice @Silver
> 
> She looks beautiful!
> 
> ...



Thanks @Riaz! Appreciate it. 

Ya, this vaping is amazing. I felt that massive burst of excitement as I fondled her for the first time and i just wanted to share it with my vape mates!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morne (20/4/15)

Looking good!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (20/4/15)

Very Nice! Glad to hear all is fixed and vapes great bud!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (20/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Awesome on all account Hi Ho @Silver! You are now a MacGyver REO expert as well! So happy you managed to fix her! Poultry Farm!



Thanks @Rob Fisher - one day i will be a macGuyver like you!
I just need a Dremel now

But To be fair, I did get some expert advice from @Alex and superb support from @Oupa. They assured me this was an easy fix. Otherwise I would hav never tried it  i was scardd though because it was brand new. Am hoping she continues to work well

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver (20/4/15)

Paulie said:


> Very Nice! Glad to hear all is fixed and vapes great bud!



Thanks @Paulie

I know you and @Yiannaki may frown on my simple "thin wire" 28g coils, but i love the crispness. It is bliss for me. And it works so nicely on this Lime Ice juice. Really refreshing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/4/15)

@Silver so did you do the whole snap off the feed pipe with a pair of pliers and everything? I'm very impressed!


----------



## Morne (20/4/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Paulie
> 
> I know you and @Yiannaki may frown on my simple "thin wire" 28g coils, but i love the crispness. It is bliss for me. And it works so nicely on this Lime Ice juice. Really refreshing!


I agree 100%
I did the same build on my Rogue... Works like a bomb.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (20/4/15)

Silver said:


> A few toots and I can feel the Nic! Lovely!



@Silver goes sterling

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (20/4/15)

Way to go, @Silver. Building the Nuppin is no walk in the park - not for me anyhow. Throat hit to your liking?


----------



## Silver (20/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Silver so did you do the whole snap off the feed pipe with a pair of pliers and everything? I'm very impressed!



No Rob I did not snip anything. Just took off the Delrin cover and the feed tube. Then carefully moved the firing plate out the way and popped out the fire button then put the new one in. It was a bit tricky getting the Delrin plate back though because I didn't know whether to put the feed tube on first or last. Anyhow it worked. And I tightened the screw just till finger tight. All seems well. We will see 

Turns out the safety pin was pushed a bit in to the old button. Still think the aluminium button cover is too tight. It needs to be fractionally looser then this problem would not have happened.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (20/4/15)

Andre said:


> Way to go, @Silver. Building the Nuppin is no walk in the park - not for me anyhow. Throat hit to your liking?



Thanks @Andre. 

You are quite right. The nuppin can be tricky. It takes a bit of time. Measuring the negative leg lengths and inserting the coils. I find if I attach to the centre post first then it's a bit easier. 

As for throat hit, I still find the rm2 mouth to lung better. But the lung hit is different. Hard to compare. I'd say less throat hit. But this is not a vicious setup and my lung hit juices are toned down to about 9 mg. 

But it is hugely enjoyable in a totally different way. The airflow on Nuppin v2 is slightly more than v1. But the vape so far feels very similar. Very very good. Now I need to try a load of juices in lung hit mode! Will keep me busy and out of trouble for a while

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/4/15)

That Reo looks awesome

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## abdul (21/4/15)

Beauty @Silver, nice coils too on the Nuppin. Best atty in my opinion!!!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (21/4/15)

@Silver , Today mate, walk with your head high, because IMHO, you currently have the best vape available on Planet Earth right now. Since I got my first Nuppin 2, nothing comes close, and I really cannot imagining changing it for anything else. Welcome to Vaping Nirvana!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (21/4/15)

good color scheme on the reo @Silver and some pretty nifty coils.
I would hate to have to do any kind of maintenance on my reo for fear that i would stuff it up further. awesome job done


----------



## Silver (21/4/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> @Silver , Today mate, walk with your head high, because IMHO, you currently have the best vape available on Planet Earth right now. Since I got my first Nuppin 2, nothing comes close, and I really cannot imagining changing it for anything else. Welcome to Vaping Nirvana!!!



Thanks @Philip Dunkley - appreciate the words and the sentiment

For me, its the best lung hit so far! It is really good. 
But I also like my mouth to lung masters (RM2s) 
I am probably vaping about 50% mouth to lung and 50% lung hit.

For me, vaping nirvana is not contained in a single device. Evod1 in the mornings, Lemo and Reo/RM2 throughout the day and the Reo/Nuppin when I feel like a lung hit


----------



## Silver (21/4/15)

Marzuq said:


> good color scheme on the reo @Silver and some pretty nifty coils.
> I would hate to have to do any kind of maintenance on my reo for fear that i would stuff it up further. awesome job done



Thanks @Marzuq, the colour choice was quite a big decision. I was toying with a full black wrinkle which i love but then decided on the tumbled body. I need a different door colour to know which Reo it is, so I opted for the metallic Red. It has such a lovely shimmer/sparkle. 

As for the maintenance. I was very fearful I would mess it up. But actually, the Reo is quite forgiving and I think its very well built so its not that difficult to do certain basic things. At least i now know what that fire button assembly looks like. I should have taken photos but i was not at all thinking about that. Just concentrating on what i was doing. Lol.


----------



## Marzuq (21/4/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Marzuq, the colour choice was quite a big decision. I was toying with a full black wrinkle which i love but then decided on the tumbled body. I need a different door colour to know which Reo it is, so I opted for the metallic Red. It has such a lovely shimmer/sparkle.
> 
> As for the maintenance. I was very fearful I would mess it up. But actually, the Reo is quite forgiving and I think its very well built so its not that difficult to do certain basic things. At least i now know what that fire button assembly looks like. I should have taken photos but i was not at all thinking about that. Just concentrating on what i was doing. Lol.



was a risky job but it paid off... a job well done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (21/4/15)

REO Red looks stunning @Silver 
Great job on fixing her!
Glad to hear you are enjoying the Nuppin and lung hitting


----------

